# SuperATV Terminators with EXTREME Crush loks



## phreebsd

Quote from the SuperATV site.
"We have taken our 32x10x14 Terminator tire, and CRUSHED it with an Extreme Crush Lock wheel. The result is a 35" tall and roughly 4-5" wide mud racing tire."

What you all think of them?


----------



## HeadC1

Thats nuts, probably great for racing in pits but dig straight to the bottom of the holes we ride in. Of course my loks do too. LOL


----------



## Polaris425

looks like it will rip out just as much stuff as the AG tires... b/c of the sheer weight and rotating mass.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Pretty wicked lookin setup. I love the locks. I have no use for it, but I like it.


----------



## drtj

Holy Cow!!! That looks sweet!!! Have they done anything about the weight or do they still weigh 60+ lbs?


----------



## phreebsd

They are still 62 lb each.


----------



## duramaxlover

way to skinny for me but it looks mean


----------



## 05fcpbrute

looks retared to me lol!


----------



## TC Powersports

These tires are under the scope at the moment. A redesign is coming out soon which will drop off 10lbs from the 32" tire.

A 29.5" and a 28" Terminator will be hitting the market by summer.

We run the Terminator on our race bike and love them. 

I am looking forward to the 29.5" version......should be killer. :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

fugly, bet it's unstable side to side too


----------



## phreebsd

looks like it would slice through water as intended. 
If they lower the weight of these I bet they'd make a superior barrell racing tire!


----------



## TC Powersports

Yesterday said:


> fugly, bet it's unstable side to side too


On the trails yes, they suck balls. For mud and water racing,.. they slice through it like butter.


----------



## walker

yea they are kinda heavy but if you have teryx gear swap should not matter that much.. everyone i talked to a mud nats that was running them said they would never run a silverback again.............


----------



## tacoma_2002

35???

Dats one tall tire...I still dont think a reduction of 10lbs will still be enough....heck you could run a 34x10.50 super swamper LTB and still be under 62lbs per tire...


----------



## skid

looks like a pizza cutter.


----------



## JHR

i saw a few sets of terminaters at nats and they look awesome. I saw a set on the extreme locks at tcp's tent/Trailer and they looked really mean in person. If they come off the weight a little they would be an awesome tire IMO.


----------



## Masher

I think it looks sweet. To get rid of extra weight just shave off some of the side lug toward the bead since it won't be used ayway.


----------



## MTImodquad

They are mean looking! I liked the ones at nats that weren't crushed quit that much, but more than a normal crushlok. They seemed to look the best IMO. I think some point you need a little width in the pits. Look at some of the guys that won in the mud bog and mud-a-cross at nats...they were running 31 skinny's on regular rims. It's all different from pit to pit.


----------



## blue beast

:greatgooglymoogly: might get to the bottom of it with those


----------



## walker

jeremy are the 29.5's goin to be in a 14 in rim????????????


----------



## CreepinDEEP

seen them runnin at cmr at caw first hand.....nasty!!!! bada$$


----------



## Bootlegger

these are cool in person..you just have to drill through your tires which I don't wanna do..lol. Brain is placing with them on his Outlander and RZR..Bruce Cline is racing with terminators on his 1004cc Renegade


----------



## seth5208

i found a correction on the weight of these tires they dont weigh 62 they weigh 92 each


----------



## busarider89

I think they look about retarded too lol...WAY WAY to skinny IMO


----------



## seth5208

yeah i would have no desire to run those lol


----------



## badazzbrute

I think they look kinda burley. Only issue I have is the weight. Also, anyone have pics of them on regular rims? They are heavy, and skinny. Cut the weight a lot, in my opinion. Tires don't have to be "pretty" to get the job done. If these tires are winning, what would they do if the weight was dropped 15 to 20 lbs? Is that 92lbs with or without the rims? Either way, way too heavy.


----------



## phreebsd

seth5208 said:


> i found a correction on the weight of these tires they dont weigh 62 they weigh 92 each


 
i saw that too. dang son!
i put 62 in there till they had a weight posted. 
HOLAY SHEET!


----------



## seth5208

that's just crazy for wieght on a 4wheeler tire i had 22's on my truck that didn't even wiegh that much and 33's on it now that i think might weigh a lil more lol


----------



## Bootlegger

its got to be a typo on the weight. We have a set at the the shop right now...there now where close to 92. Is that the weight with the locks?

Busarider....Skinny is better for racing. thats all they are is a race tire like that.


----------



## coker6365

I think that defeats the purpose of what the crushlocks were originally designed for. The original crushlocks actually had a wider footprint with 0psi than the same tire mounted on a 7" wide wheel. So the wider footprint leads to more traction. The weight of the original steel crushlocks helped add weight and reduce volume to keep the traction on the bottom of the pit. Yes the added rotational mass robs a few horsepower, but its minimal compared to tire diameter.

I don't think this crushlock design will perform as well as an outlaw or silver back on regular crushlocs simpley because of the footprint. The terminator is barely making contact on the lugs and the footprint is dramatically reduced.

Just my opinions on it. Still looking forward to their new designs and tire sizes though.


----------



## HondaGuy

I'm anxious to see how a set of the Terminators perform in person, but I think they took the whole skinny thing WAY too far lol. There has to be a line somewhere that you will cross between skinny tires to cut through the water fast and keep the bike on the bottom, and tires SO skinny they no longer provide any traction because there is pretty much no tread touching the ground at all. To me they look like they would sacrifice too much traction going that skinny, however on normal crushloks they look really good imo.


----------



## seth5208

The weigh is accurate but that is with the crushlocks a guy from super ATv was talkin about it on kawieriders.com


----------

